# Plecos



## Thomas McMillan (14 Jul 2008)

I have the impression that Plecos are not suitable for planted aquariums - is this correct?


----------



## GreenNeedle (14 Jul 2008)

Big plecos are a no no really.  They thrash about for fun and uproot things by accident.  They can also use your plants as food.

Smaller plecs like bristlnoses, pitbuls etc are OK as are Otos Fish under 4-5 inches basically.

Andy


----------



## spaldingaquatics (14 Jul 2008)

they are the worst fish I've ever had when it comes to a planted tank, I don't see much of them in the day, maybe a tail, then in the morning any plant that hasn't been firmly rooted for months is floating!  

However, if you would like one check out the for sale page!


----------



## LondonDragon (15 Jul 2008)

I am thinking about getting an L46!! will have to wait and see.


----------



## Thomas McMillan (15 Jul 2008)

I am thinking Bristlenose. Has anyone had experience with them in a planted aquarium?


----------



## spaldingaquatics (15 Jul 2008)

I don't know the L46, but if it's anything of the size of the common then it'll need a padded cell! (just a figure of speech, fish welfare is of the upmost importance  )

They have a habit of laying on plants, then snapping the stems with their tails then leaving waste products all over the remaining leaves!

Thankfully I have a fish only tank now to keep these giants where they can do whatever they feel like 8)


----------



## spaldingaquatics (15 Jul 2008)

Thomas McMillan said:
			
		

> I am thinking Bristlenose. Has anyone had experience with them in a planted aquarium?



This must be my forum tonight!  

Bristlenose will eat anything with large leaves (amazon sword) they try to clear any signs of algae that they can find but they strip the leaves of surface 'skin', you'll find patterns on the leaves untill they finally make a hole in them.

Not just amazon sword, mine have done this to any leaf they can find, I've given them bogwood to eat but that hasn't satisfied their need for plants. Breeding is a fairly plant damaging affair aswell as they thrash around hitting everything in sight as they 'dance'.

That's my experience anyway.
I'd advise from my experience that these should not be in a planted tank, many may disagree but as they say 'once bitten........'


----------



## TDI-line (15 Jul 2008)

I have to agree with SA above, BN catfish do like to snack on leaves etc, and they can reach full adulthood within 18 months.  

LD, L46 would be great in a planted tank, but they are a very shy and nocturnal catfish. They also prefer a more aerated tank and will struggle for food if there are larger ground feeders.  When mine spawn, i was thinking about setting a few juvenilles into my tank, just to see how they grow. Still my favourite overall fish though.


----------



## johnny70 (15 Jul 2008)

I have to disagree about BN's I have a breeding pair and 30+ babies in my planted tank, ok its not Amano or George Farmer tank, but its ok, I have had NO problems with my colony eating any plants at all including my 2ft+ long leaves

Bulldog plecs are effective in keeping algae down too

JOHNNY


----------



## ziggy_909 (16 Jul 2008)

i have a Rio plec L75 ..its never really been a problem in my planted aquarium 





never had a problem with uprooting or eating plants..... had him about 18 months and in the last 6 months he is starting to come out during the day

one of my fav. fish....


----------



## LondonDragon (16 Jul 2008)

TDI-line said:
			
		

> When mine spawn, i was thinking about setting a few juvenilles into my tank, just to see how they grow. Still my favourite overall fish though.


Thanks about the feedback, I can house a couple for you for testing purposes!


----------



## TDI-line (16 Jul 2008)

LondonDragon said:
			
		

> TDI-line said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

